# Gymnasiums/Fitness Clubs cost



## zaphod (Jun 19, 2010)

Hi, I'm trying to put together a realistic list of costs for living in Italy. My most likely cities at the moment are Venice, Florence, and Perugia, though others are on the table. I would like to join a gym wherever I live. How much does membership in a gym cost? (I have briefly searched the forum and the web, but without any results. I am impressed, however, with the number of fitness coaches who want to live in Italy.)


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Depends greatly on the gym.

If you figure between €500 and 600 for a year you'll be in the ballpark . Fancy ones will be more.

If you have the room you're better off getting the equipment yourself but if you need the motivation the gym wins


----------



## zaphod (Jun 19, 2010)

NickZ said:


> Depends greatly on the gym.
> 
> If you figure between €500 and 600 for a year you'll be in the ballpark . Fancy ones will be more.
> 
> If you have the room you're better off getting the equipment yourself but if you need the motivation the gym wins


Thank you, NickZ


----------



## ianthy (Apr 15, 2012)

For some reason Gyms seem expensive in Italy. Our local gym- which is no better than a large weights room is €70 month. If your local Comune has a public gym it would be much cheaper but the equipment may be alittle old.


----------

